# South Ga VPAs



## Brojbennett (Jan 15, 2019)

Anybody here hunt the VPA’s in south Ga? I live about 30 min from 5 different ones. Wondering how much traffic they see and if the hunting is any good.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm curious as well.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 27, 2019)

I guess we may never know.


----------



## Brojbennett (Jan 27, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> I guess we may never know.


I would assume no one responding would be a good sign. Maybe they don’t get much traffic. You live in the area?


----------



## Mark R (Jan 29, 2019)

Don't know what your looking for but I got 6 squirrels at sparks cut off .


----------



## Brojbennett (Jan 29, 2019)

Mark R said:


> Don't know what your looking for but I got 6 squirrels at sparks cut off .


Are there deer out there? Is there a lot of traffic during archery season?


----------



## Mark R (Jan 29, 2019)

I didn't go during deer season . I did see tracks and a couple old scrapes . On Saturday the 19th I saw no other hunters . thinking about looking at the warren tract and Nashville tract before small game season closes .


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Brojbennett (Jan 30, 2019)

Mark R said:


> I didn't go during deer season . I did see tracks and a couple old scrapes . On Saturday the 19th I saw no other hunters . thinking about looking at the warren tract and Nashville tract before small game season closes .


Thanks!


----------



## Bucky1983 (May 19, 2020)

I've scouted four of those but only hunted one of the tracts a few times. I never seen anyone while hunting but did notice multiple preset stands and blinds at that location. I seen deer every time I went but nothing bigger than a 4pt.


----------

